# Tri-Coast Pharmacy



## ProFIT (Feb 24, 2013)

TRT products came in yesterday!! Next day air to my door:sSig_mail:

I still need to get my results scanned and posted up but here is a pic of their Test Cyp and HCG.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 24, 2013)

Tri-Coast HCG


----------



## K1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Good looking stuff...Should be top quality!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 24, 2013)

Holla!!! Love the 11000 iu hcg. Whats their protocol for running that ?  Thats a better gift than Santa can bring down chiminey. Glad to hear you past the test now what did u do to bring your levels down from previous thread?


----------



## norbit09 (Feb 24, 2013)

As Jimmy walker use to say that is DYNAMITE !!!!!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 24, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Holla!!! Love the 11000 iu hcg. Whats their protocol for running that ?  Thats a better gift than Santa can bring down chiminey. Glad to hear you past the test now what did u do to bring your levels down from previous thread?



For the HCG it is set at 500iu twice weekly.

I didn't do anything differently, just went in and took the tests (and kept my fingers crossed). I stopped taking the Rips a week before so my IGF levels were higher then should be but my Test levels I believe were at 289. I will get the paperwork scanned and posted over the next couple of days.

VERY happy to be part of the TRT club now:sSig_woohoo2:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 24, 2013)

That's great 
Welcome to the club ..Thanks for updates.!


----------



## powders101 (Feb 25, 2013)

Let us know how their quality is.


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice, legal and to the door! You can't beat that!!


----------



## Marshall (Feb 25, 2013)

I know a ton of people who use Tri-Coast. They're all in fantastic shape.


----------



## striffe (Feb 25, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> For the HCG it is set at 500iu twice weekly.
> 
> I didn't do anything differently, just went in and took the tests (and kept my fingers crossed). I stopped taking the Rips a week before so my IGF levels were higher then should be but my Test levels I believe were at 289. I will get the paperwork scanned and posted over the next couple of days.
> 
> VERY happy to be part of the TRT club now:sSig_woohoo2:



Whats the protocol for the cyp, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 26, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Whats the protocol for the cyp, if you dont mind me asking?



200mg per week.


----------



## Roidhunter (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like Watson gear


----------



## SshadowW (Mar 15, 2013)

Roidhunter said:


> Looks like Watson gear



I'm also using their Cyp and HCG. The Cyp is very good.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 16, 2013)

That's odd one trt dr says hcg during. Another 100iu ed for couple weeks at end
I guess I'm my own Dr for free.lol


----------



## SshadowW (Mar 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> That's odd one trt dr says hcg during. Another 100iu ed for couple weeks at end
> I guess I'm my own Dr for free.lol



Yep- I thought so too, so I asked for reaffirmation. When you deal with online docs you are at the mercy of their reps...

I was told that I was originally prescribed it at the end because my levels were already so low... but the rep "checked" with the doc and I can now begin it starting week 4, 2 shots a week, 1000Iu each..wtf???


----------



## SshadowW (Mar 19, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> For the HCG it is set at 500iu twice weekly.
> 
> I didn't do anything differently, just went in and took the tests (and kept my fingers crossed). I stopped taking the Rips a week before so my IGF levels were higher then should be but my Test levels I believe were at 289. I will get the paperwork scanned and posted over the next couple of days.
> 
> VERY happy to be part of the TRT club now:sSig_woohoo2:




Mine was at 296.

What week are you supposed to start running the HCG, and for how long?

Thanks!


----------



## powders101 (Mar 19, 2013)

SshadowW said:


> Mine was at 296.
> 
> What week are you supposed to start running the HCG, and for how long?
> 
> Thanks!



You consult 10 different doctors about TRT and you will get 10 different protocols. 

I'm pretty sure profit is running his throughout the entire cycle. Here is a link to his TRT thread - 

http://www.anasci.org/vB/hrt-trt-forum/31239-trt-prescribed-cycle.html


----------



## SshadowW (Mar 19, 2013)

powders101 said:


> You consult 10 different doctors about TRT and you will get 10 different protocols.
> 
> I'm pretty sure profit is running his throughout the entire cycle. Here is a link to his TRT thread -
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/hrt-trt-forum/31239-trt-prescribed-cycle.html



Thanks much!

I found a couple of great articles that suggest the same: Run 250-500 2x per week during cycle...gonna go with that. 1000 x2 seems insane.


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes I am doing 250iu twice weekly throughout the cycle.


----------

